# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Umgang mit Krebspatienten

## Optimist

Liebe Angehörige und Freunde von (Prostata)-Krebspatienten,

bei mir wurde letzten Sommer ein fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs mit vielen Metastasen und PSA-Wert über 1000 (!) festgestellt. Nach einer kurzen Phase des Erstarrens habe ich beschlossen das Beste daraus zu machen, Hormonentzug und nach vier Monaten eine Chemo mit Docetaxel. 
Dabei ging es mir meistens (den Umständen entsprechend gut), Nebenwirkungen waren natürlich zu verzeichnen aber erträglich.
Aktuell sind die Metastasen viel weniger geworden und der PSA-Wert ist auf 0,2 gesunken. Ich freue mich auf den Sommer und vielleicht bleibt mein Zustand auch etwas länger stabil.

*Was mich störte:*
Ich bin offensiv mit meiner Diagnose umgegangen, habe meinen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis informiert aber die Reaktionen waren etwas unerwartet.
Einige haben sich ganz von mir zurückgezogen, andere nerven mich mit ihrem grenzenlosen Mitleid ("sind deine Schmerzen noch erträglich ; kannst du mit dieser Diagnose noch leben; kannst du noch was Vernünftiges essen; warum musste gerade dir so etwas passieren; du tust mir ja soooooo leid" usw, usw).
Meine Antworten dass es mir so schlecht nicht geht und ich den Krebs mit Hilfe von Therapien und Medikamenten in Schach halten möchte kamen nie so richtig an.
Für leicht verrückt wurde ich dann gehalten als ich erwähnte dass ich den Zeitpunkt der Chemo herbeisehne, mich sogar etwas darauf freute, da mir die Chemo ein längeres Überleben bescheren könnte, was sich jetzt wohl auch andeutet.

*Was ich vermitteln möchte:*
Jeder Krebspatient geht etwas anders mit seiner Diagnose um. Man sollte ihm zuhören was er plant und wenn ein Patient das Beste daraus machen möchte und im Rahmen des möglichen versucht den Krebs zu besiegen oder wie in meinem Fall den Krebs zu bremsen, dann dabei unterstützen oder auch nicht, aber auf keinen Fall bemitleiden.

Es gibt auch etliche Patienten die nach der Diagnose in Ratlosigkeit, Depressionen oder Apathie verfallen.  Hier könnte wenn der Patient aus seinem negativen Gedanken nicht mehr herausfindet der *Psychoonkologische Dienst* (gibt es an Krankenhäusern in vielen Städten) weiterhelfen.


Das musste, auch im Interesse meiner vom Krebs geplagten Kollegen einmal gesagt werden.

Jetzt setze ich mich aufs Fahrrad und genieße den Frühsommerabend in einem schattigen Gartenrestaurant. 

Grüße vom
Optimist

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ich bin zwar kein Angehöriger oder Freund eines PK Patienten sondern seit fast 24 Jahren selbst ein Betroffener aber trotzdem:
Ein beeindruckender Beitrag!!!! Danke......
Solltest Du zufällig im Grossraum Bonn wohnen würde ich sehr gerne per Fahrrad mit Dir mitfahren in ein schönes Gartenrestaurant.
Herzlicher Gruss,
Klaus

----------


## Michi1

Ich muss sagen da ich auch den Bekannten nichts verschwiegen habe kann ich so eine Reaktion das sich wer zurückzieht nicht nachverfolgen. Bei mir lief vor der Op und auch anschließend alles so wie früher. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das viele selber schuld sind wenn sie sich zurückziehen und nichts mitmachen.
Ich werde anschließend in meinen Garten gehen alles herrichten, es kommen Gäste und ich heitze den Grill an. Alle Fronleichnam wird das bei mir gemacht. Schon vorher und auch immer noch trotz Op und Bestrahlung.
Man darf sich nicht hängenlassen.

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

meine Erfahrung ist die, dass mit fortschreiten der Erkrankung sich viel verändert.  Wer Glück hat und nach einer Erst- oder auch Zweit-Behandlung, den Krebs halbwegs im Griff hat, dem sein Umfeld wird sich wenig ändern. Vielleicht ändert sich die eigenen Einstellung zum Leben. War ja schon ein Treffer, aber noch lebt man.  Ich bin da jahrelang gut damit mit geschwommen, auch im Job.

Aber leider kann der Krebs wieder kommen. Und wenn dann die "Hormontherapie" einsetzt, dann wirbelt es alles durcheinander. Mal mehr, mal weniger (wie ich hier in der Münchner Selbsthilfegruppe erlebe). Ist vllt. auch eine Altersfrage. Mit 50 sieht es klar anders aus, als mit 80.

Wenn dann aber der Krebs fortschreitet und die Medikamente / Behandlungen immer "radikaler" (Chemo, Schmerzmittel, ...) werden, braucht es schon ein robustes Umfeld, das einem aufbaut. Ich hab da Glück und Freunde kommen und holen mich aus meinem Fatigue Loch raus und gehen eine Runde mit mir. Auch meine Kinder machen das. Aber ich bin oft so müde, dass ich nur noch meine Ruhe will. Hier zeigt es sich dann, welche die guten Freunde sind und welche mal lieber nicht auf seiner Beerdigung mit dabei haben will.

Ja, ich kenn das gut, wenn Leute sagen, "Sepp, Du siehst aber gut aus!". Klar sie kannten mich auch zur Chemo Zeit und jetzt sind die Haare wieder nachgewachsen und das Cushing-Syndrom ist wieder weg. Aber sie sehen nicht in mich hinein. Sie sehen nicht die vielen Metastasen in den Knochen (ganze Wirbelsäule, ...) und auch nicht die unendliche Müdigkeit mit verursacht durch das Xofigo. - Da könnt ich manchmal heulen.

Jeder muss hier seinen eigenen Weg finden, damit umzugehen.  Und auch der wird sich immer wieder ändern.

Viele Erfolg und auch gelegentliche Freude auf Euren Wegen,
Sepp % SeppS58 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=851

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

hauptsächlich meine Schwägerin sagt (fast) immer du siehst aber gut aus, das wird schon wieder . . .

wenn ich die so höre, meint die ich hätte nur einen Schnupfen . . .

----------


## Wolfjanz

Lebbe geed weide.. (Stepanovic)

Wo versteckt sich eigentlich HH (Harald aus Hamburg) ???

----------


## Michi1

Stefan, ich vertränge nichts aber Schnupfen wäre schlimmer.

----------


## RalfDm

Zum Thema "Umgang mit der Erkrankung" gibt es im "Forumextrakt" eine Seite mit Beiträgen aus den letzten neun oder so Jahren: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ml/umgang.html.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Guten Morgen Ralf,

als "Neuer" in diesem Forum habe ich zu obiger Thematik nichts gefunden und da es mir wichtig erscheint habe ich eben dieses Thema eröffnet. 
Bevor jetzt der Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion kommt, damit habe ich mich schon öfters beschäftigt, hatte aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bei den Treffern oder manchmal auch gar keine.
Und es kommen laufend neue Nutzer zum Forum, die oft von ihrer Prognose überfordert sind, einfach nur Rat suchen und nicht die Nerven oder die Zeit haben erstmal die ganzen links zu durchstöbern.

Optimist

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Optimist,

das sollte von meiner Seite auch kein Vorwurf sein, sondern ein Hinweis. Allerdings ist der Forumextrakt unter den oben gelb markierten "Wichtigen Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs" mit aufgeführt, und ich meine, dass jeder Forumsnutzer dort schon einmal reingeschaut haben sollte – trotz Nerven und Zeit –, dann würde sich vielleicht manche Frage erübrigen. Auch nicht jeder "Altnutzer" hat die Nerven und die Zeit, auf bereits vielfach gestellte und beantwortete Fragen zum x-ten Mal zu antworten.

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Ralf,

als Vorwurf habe ich deine Anmerkung  von heute morgen nicht gesehen.

Ich bin jetzt seit drei Monaten Forumsteilnehmer, konnte aber schon beobachten dass sich die Fragen der "Neuen" oft ähneln und die Zahl der "Altnutzer" die sich die Zeit nehmen und die Fragen beantworten leider sehr überschaubar ist.  Aber ein Forum lebt nun mal vom gegenseitigen Austausch.

Es gibt sicherlich viele weitere "Altnutzer" mit umfangreichen Wissen das sie weitergeben könnten, aber wie kann man diese Fachleute dazu aktivieren den "Neuen" Fragen zu beantworten. Selbst ein kurzer Hinweis auf das versteckte Basiswissen ist manchmal hilfreich.


Optimist

PS: "Altnutzer" gefällt mir nicht besonders aber mir fällt spontan auch nichts anderes dazu ein.

----------


## Heiko1

> Guten Morgen Ralf,
> 
> als "Neuer" in diesem Forum habe ich zu obiger Thematik nichts gefunden und da es mir wichtig erscheint habe ich eben dieses Thema eröffnet. 
> Bevor jetzt der Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion kommt, damit habe ich mich schon öfters beschäftigt, hatte aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bei den Treffern oder manchmal auch gar keine.
> Und es kommen laufend neue Nutzer zum Forum, die oft von ihrer Prognose überfordert sind, einfach nur Rat suchen und nicht die Nerven oder die Zeit haben erstmal die ganzen links zu durchstöbern.
> Optimist


Das geht mir auch oft so... bin seit längerem stiller Mitleser, aber wenn man hier was liest, dann oft von Leuten die mehr eine persönliche Antwort brauchen als Nerven für eine eigene Suche haben.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Heiko,



> Das geht mir auch oft so... bin seit längerem stiller Mitleser, aber wenn man hier was liest, dann oft von Leuten die mehr eine persönliche Antwort brauchen als Nerven für eine eigene Suche haben.


ich denke, dass es perfekt ist, wenn sich beides sinnvoll ergänzt. Sachfragen lassen sich mit dem in den letzten ~18 Jahren hier (Basiswissen, Forumextrakt, KISP-Texte, BPS-Webseite) schriftlich angesammelten Wissen bei etwas guten Willen gut selbst klären, ohne dass jemand es zum x-ten Mal verklickern muss. Es wird natürlich immer Fragen geben, die darin nicht explizit beantwortet sind, dafür ist das Wissensgebiet zu groß. Für persönliche Ansprachen gibt es dieses Forum (und die darin Aktiven).

Ralf

----------


## jojobuch

Als Angehöriger haben mir diese Beiträge auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen. Es ist nicht einfach, herauszufinden, wie man selbst damit umgeht, aber auch den Erkrankten dabei so gut es geht stützt und ein stabiles Umfeld bietet!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Als Angehöriger haben mir diese Beiträge auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen. Es ist nicht einfach, herauszufinden, wie man selbst damit umgeht, aber auch den Erkrankten dabei so gut es geht stützt und ein stabiles Umfeld bietet!



Als Angehöriger: welcher Sekte gehörst Du denn an? Mach mich mal schlau!  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## katarawillsurvive

> Moins,
> 
> hauptsächlich meine Schwägerin sagt (fast) immer du siehst aber gut aus, das wird schon wieder . . .
> 
> wenn ich die so höre, meint die ich hätte nur einen Schnupfen . . .


wie gehst du damit um, wenn jemand so etwas zu dir sagt? Mein Ehemann ist erkrankt und er darf sich öfter solche Sprüche anhören. Er lacht dann immer nur kurz und ignoriert diese Aussagen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich mich dann verhalten sollte. Mein Mann sagt, ich soll nichts sagen, aber ich würde ihm gerne beispringen oder zumindest die andere Person drauf aufmerksam machen, dass es eben nicht nur ein Schnupfen oder so ist.

----------


## Michi1

Mach bitte nicht den Fehler und werde ihm damit lästig. Wenn er den anderen nichts sagen will dann lass du da auch sein. Du weißt überhaupt nicht wie man sich da fühlt. Es ist seine Krankheit und er muss damit leben.

----------


## RealTheo

Jeder geht anders mit dem Thema um. Ich kann recht gut und emotionslos über meine Krankheit reden.
Andere können das nicht. Mein Vater ist - vor langer Zeit - an Lungenkrebs verstorben. 
Der ist einmal halb ausgerastet wo (mal wieder) wieder die Frage gestellt wurde, wie es denn so geht.
Gruß Theo

----------


## Barnold

Meine Schwester sagt z.B. zu mir "Du siehst aus wie das blühende Leben" Gewiss sehr schmeichelhaft für einen über 70jährigen, trotzdem. Ich fühle mich "relativ" gut. Soll ich meine Schwester jetzt zurechtweisen? Da stellt sich mir die Frage "Cui bono?" Wem nützt das? Meiner Schwester nicht, weil sie dann ein schlechtes Gewissen hat und mir auch nicht, weil ich ihr dieses schlechte Gewissen gemacht habe. Also lasse ich es sein und freue mich mit ihr und meiner Frau des noch vorhandenen Lebens. 
Bleibt gelassen.
Arnold

----------


## endlich

Hallo Optimist, 

schöne Worte und vor allem ein guter Ratschlag. Ich fühle mit dir. Als Angehöriger versuche ich so viel es geht da zu sein aber immer nur so sehr wie man mich braucht. 

Egal eigentlich in welcher Lebenslage ein Mensch ist, das beste was man tun kann ist ihm einfach zuzuhören und dabei herauszufinden was er sich wünscht und braucht. Nur so kann ich richtig helfen, denn hier gibt es keine Ideallösung. Wie du sagtest jeder ist anders und jeder geht anders mit sich und seinen Problemem um. 

Wer aktiv zuhört und umsetzt was er von seinem gegenüber mitbekommt der ist meist die größte Hilfe ohne das er schon groß etwas getan hat. 

Auch wenn man sich dabei oft untätig oder nicht hilfsbereit erlebt, wer da ist und zeigt das egal ob es Mitleid oder purer Optimismus ist denn man beisteuern kann, der ist oft am nützlichsten!

----------

